# Topics > AI in car and transport > Personal public transport >  P-1, self-driving shuttle, Coast Autonomous LLC, Pasadena, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Coast Autonomous LLC

----------


## Airicist

Article "Pasadena Company Debuts Driverless Shuttle in Florida"

November 14, 2017

----------


## Airicist

P-1 overview

Published on May 31, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Safe driving mobility

Published on Jun 5, 2018

----------


## Airicist

New York Times Square demonstration

Published on Nov 3, 2018

On July 17, 2018, New York City’s first-ever driverless shuttle arrived.




> In famously hectic, crowded Times Square (Broadway, between 47th and 48th, to be exact) a self-driving P-1 Shuttle from COAST Autonomous was demonstrated along an approximately 150-yard course for journalists and other interested parties.  Members of the media were provided an opportunity to take rides along the pedestrian plaza in the low-speed, electric vehicle during the five-hour session.

----------


## Airicist

COAST Autonomous P-1 Shuttle

Jul 25, 2020

----------

